# problem with my samsung YP-K3



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

my mp3 player has been working just fine up until today, but when i went to shut it down i got, and keep getting every subsequent time, an error as below:
"Remove Cable" with a flashing X and a cable graphic below that.

There is no cable inserted into the device which is the really puzzling thing.
I have scoured the internet for advice, and to no avail thus far. There have been lots of sites of people reporting this problem but no fixes as such. The only way at the moment for me to turn my Mp3 player off is to press the reset button on the rear of the console. 

Any fixes or fixes much appreciated!


----------

